

Forget Gmail filters, let Google sort your inbox using Machine Learning - sam_lowry_
http://mikhailian.mova.org/node/256

======
lkbm
Sounds like a really cool idea, but the free version seems to be 100/day for
up to six months. I'm not sure that's enough, and I'm skeptical of it being
worth $10/month once the trial ends.

